# Recording a nice coffee tumbler "Tiinngggg!" and making a track in 15 minutes.



## tzilla (Jun 3, 2021)

If you have the full version of Kontakt, it's pretty easy to create a simple instrument with one sample. One example, I made a bell kind of tone out of a Starbucks coffee tumbler, threw it into Kontakt, added delay and reverb...


----------

